# Hello from Charlotte, NC



## dmboggs74 (Mar 6, 2007)

New to Bowhunting and Archery. Have used this site quite a bit over the last year. Just registered today. Great info and insight here!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk dmboggs74. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome aboard.

Check out the NCFAA website, for info on target archery in NC.

www.ncfaa-archery.org


----------



## hardheadhunter (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard,I'm just 45 minutes up the road from charlotte.Enjoy the site,there are some great people here


----------



## lasse5214 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Hi *

Hi charlotte 
Im allso new today. Like to say hi to all friendly archers out there.
From Norway
Lasse


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello and welcome, how's everthing in NASCAR land? Hope you have fun on Archerytalk!


----------



## Blood trail (Feb 23, 2007)

:welcome: :darkbeer:


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to the AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

:welcomesign:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

